# Irapuato to Acapulco



## terrybahena (Oct 3, 2011)

Hi all! Well someone was a great help with routes from the Santa Teresa border to Irapuato, Guanajuato. However he could not help with Irapuato to Acapulco except to say the google map route was not a good idea due to insane traffic, etc. 
So- can anyone suggest an alternate route from Irapuato to Acapulco? (We know the route from Acapulco to Playa Ventura- our destination)

We really appreciate any input. It's getting SO close (June 4); our house is almost ready for our renters, the fence is being painted and I trip over boxes throughout the day. The dog -Sam- is very clingy every time I close another box, and my 19 yr old- well its finally dawning on her too, so again, clingy. Our closet friends are busy making plans to visit ha ha, but we tell them all that the rainy season is July-Sept so come after...which gives us some time to arrive, breathe, start the combined honey-do lists...I don't know who's more excited me or hubby! This wknd he got himself a spear gun which appeared on facebook with aforementioned 19 yr old daughter looking like fish assassin!! (& yes he already knows how to use it) and on Skype the kids from Playa Ventura were yelling the English words I taught them in a game in Feb. Yippee for my new life!
So anyway the routes? Thank you all!


----------



## terrybahena (Oct 3, 2011)

terrybahena said:


> Hi all! Well someone was a great help with routes from the Santa Teresa border to Irapuato, Guanajuato. However he could not help with Irapuato to Acapulco except to say the google map route was not a good idea due to insane traffic, etc.
> So- can anyone suggest an alternate route from Irapuato to Acapulco? (We know the route from Acapulco to Playa Ventura- our destination)
> 
> We really appreciate any input. It's getting SO close (June 4); our house is almost ready for our renters, the fence is being painted and I trip over boxes throughout the day. The dog -Sam- is very clingy every time I close another box, and my 19 yr old- well its finally dawning on her too, so again, clingy. Our closet friends are busy making plans to visit ha ha, but we tell them all that the rainy season is July-Sept so come after...which gives us some time to arrive, breathe, start the combined honey-do lists...I don't know who's more excited me or hubby! This wknd he got himself a spear gun which appeared on facebook with aforementioned 19 yr old daughter looking like fish assassin!! (& yes he already knows how to use it) and on Skype the kids from Playa Ventura were yelling the English words I taught them in a game in Feb. Yippee for my new life!
> So anyway the routes? Thank you all!


Ooops I meant to say "insane traffic" along the west side of Mexico City.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

Try Rutas Punto a Punto. (This link is for the English version)

Point to Point Routes


----------



## Ken Wood (Oct 22, 2011)

Living in Querétaro, we frequently make the run to the Morelia area. If I were driving from Irapuato and heading west, I would make my way via Salamanca and Morelia, then use Guadalajara as the springboard to the coast. The trip from Salamanca to Morelia is a beautiful ~1 hour drive via the cuotas. From Morelia to Guadalajara and on to the coast (I have made this trip only once) the Google routes, GPS systems, etc, are all very accurate. I use Tom-Tom and find it does well in this area, in spite of the disclaimers that show up on screen warning of limited info. There is really no need to get anywhere near Mexico City, so your friend's caution re the traffic is a bit puzzling.


----------



## terrybahena (Oct 3, 2011)

Ken Wood said:


> Living in Querétaro, we frequently make the run to the Morelia area. If I were driving from Irapuato and heading west, I would make my way via Salamanca and Morelia, then use Guadalajara as the springboard to the coast. The trip from Salamanca to Morelia is a beautiful ~1 hour drive via the cuotas. From Morelia to Guadalajara and on to the coast (I have made this trip only once) the Google routes, GPS systems, etc, are all very accurate. I use Tom-Tom and find it does well in this area, in spite of the disclaimers that show up on screen warning of limited info. There is really no need to get anywhere near Mexico City, so your friend's caution re the traffic is a bit puzzling.


Hi all, Thanks for your comments- I was away from my laptop for a few days or would have said thanx sooner! (And the reason my friend mentioned Mexico City was I sent him a google map I had and it did go right by the west side of Mexico City. ) But your info is gratefully accepted, and as I sit looking out my front window at gray skies and drizzle I am warm and snuggly in the knowledge that my life is about to change in a huge and sun filled way!!! Did I say yippee?


----------

